# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Πού μπορώ να βρω δορυφορικό κάτοπτρο;

## Coto16

Καλησπέρα,

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πού μπορώ να βρω δορυφορικό κάτοπτρο; Ψάχνω για πιάτο 2+ μέτρων (όσο μεγαλύτερο, τόσο καλύτερα).

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nkar

https://www.hellasdigital.gr/tv-and-...llite-dish-el/

Βέβαια δε βλέπω μεγαλύτερο απο 2m αλλά μπορείς να τους πάρεις τηλ. Ειναι πολύ γνώστες των δορυφορικών .

----------


## Coto16

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 

Έχω βρει και εγώ τέτοια πιάτα αλλά είναι αρκετά ακριβά, οπότε αναρωτιέμαι μήπως ύπαρχει κανένα μεταχειρισμένο που μπορώ να πάρω.

----------

